# Help again! Still Stumbles under throttle



## JETComputers (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok I have an 85 300z N/A. I have checked all vacuum lines fuel pump is good new FPR new TPS fresh gas, No codes thrown (unless I'm checking wrong. using the procedure outlined in the haynes manual) And still to no avail. The car starts and idles just wonderful. You give it fuel and it does not want to rev. If the car is idling and you floor the pedal the engine will actually die. But you can very slowly depress the accelerator and it will slowly rev up smoothly. Please if anyone can give me any ideas here I would greatly appreciate it. If all else fails I'll prob have to save some money up and take it Nissan. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is this when the engine is cold or warm or both?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be the TPS.


----------



## JETComputers (Oct 11, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Is this when the engine is cold or warm or both?


Both. I does not matter if it is cold or warm however it improves very little when warm. TPS is new also


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

sounds like your timing is retarded. advance the timing. My car is having the exact same problem, but I'm getting 7 codes thrown.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JETComputers said:


> Both. I does not matter if it is cold or warm however it improves very little when warm. TPS is new also


 Newness is no guarantee of working. They can be tested with a voltmeter. 0-1 volt when closed, over 4 volts at WOT, more like 5 volts.....


----------



## JETComputers (Oct 11, 2004)

*Problem Solved!!!!!*

If anyone is interested or having similar problems I fixed the car finally. It was the mass air flow sensor. Funny how it never tripped a code but thats what it was. Took it off a parts car and she runs like a dream.. Thanks to all who helped me.
Justin


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JETComputers said:


> If anyone is interested or having similar problems I fixed the car finally. It was the mass air flow sensor. Funny how it never tripped a code but thats what it was. Took it off a parts car and she runs like a dream.. Thanks to all who helped me.
> Justin



Nice to see you fixed your problem. That is wierd that it didn't through a code though.


----------

